# [SOLVED] One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.



## SURVIVALsp1

Just a few minutes ago, I got this message on my computer when it was starting up. I have never gotten this message before.

My laptop is using Windows 7 Professional 64-bit, my C Drive is dubbed Vista64, and it's formatted in NTFS. So what going on? Can a simple name change of my C Drive fix this? Or something?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

First thing I would do is back up any data you cherish . . then run chkdsk on the drive.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Ummm... that was an article for XP, does it work for 7 too???


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

yes . .


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Please run the command written exactly as *chkdsk /r /f*.


----------



## jenae

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Hi, just before you rush in here have you followed Simpswr advice and backed up your data.You most likely have SMART enabled in the BIOS and it has flagged a disk error. You have run CHKDSK in read only mode so the volume was still mounted, the command from DT Roberts will run a CHKDSK and with the "R" will run through 5 stages and not only will it fix disk errors it will attempt to repair bad sectors... you will be told the volume is in use and do you wish to run at boot "Y" N" select "Y". CHKDSK will run at next boot, (can take hours) this can and does sometimes result in Data loss, so BACKUP first.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Yes, I have backed up the data, that I deemed valuable.

And I will now start on this.


----------



## megawhizz

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*



jenae said:


> You most likely have SMART enabled in the BIOS and it has flagged a disk error.


Not sure if the OP has a BIOS error - this may very well be the text generated by windows at start. Normally a 10-second countdown and an automatic chkdsk run follows... is this what is happening?


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*



megawhizz said:


> Not sure if the OP has a BIOS error - this may very well be the text generated by windows at start. Normally a 10-second countdown and an automatic chkdsk run follows... is this what is happening?


To my understanding, S.M.A.R.T. is used by Windows, it does not test on its own. You can enable or disable access to S.M.A.R.T. in the BIOS, but it is not actually used by the BIOS.


----------



## megawhizz

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

But doesn't SMART check for disk read/write errors (hardware errors) rather than data corruption? Chkdsk mostly looks at the data rather than the physical disk, even the /r parameter does a very cursory check for bad sectors.

The OP can get a SMART query tool to see if there are any errors, I've used SeaTools before.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Information on S.M.A.R.T.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes

It doesn't report solely hardware errors, it takes note of things such as bad sectors as well. We could use the hard drive manufacturer's test or a simple *SeaTools* scan to see if it was a hardware issue, but it doesn't seem to be because the OP can boot into Windows normally. Also, I still support the implementation of *chkdsk*. To my knowledge, it verifies every sector on the hard drive and makes sure all is well. I always start with *chkdsk* because it's easier and less of a hassle than installing a program or using a bootable CD.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*



megawhizz said:


> Not sure if the OP has a BIOS error - this may very well be the text generated by windows at start. Normally a 10-second countdown and an automatic chkdsk run follows... is this what is happening?


Yes, this is indeed what is happening.
Though when the countdown reaches 1, the computer looks like it's been frozen. It just stops at 1.

Is this supposed to happen???


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

That's not what's supposed to happen. I believe that you do indeed have corrupt sectors on your hard drive that *chkdsk* cannot fix, or that your hard drive is on its way out. I agree with *megawhizz* at this point, try using *SeaTools*: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

What if I can't access my computer anymore?

It tells me to press a key in 10 seconds to cancel disk check, right?
I press a key, nothing happens.
The countdown continues, and I end up having to reset via power button.
And I been rinse, wash, and repeating this process this whole morning.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

That's exactly what I thought. I believe the hard drive is officially non-functional - or at least some parts of it. Please follow the instructions here to verify it: http://carrona.org/hddiag.html


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*



SURVIVALsp1 said:


> What if I can't access my computer anymore?
> 
> It tells me to press a key in 10 seconds to cancel disk check, right?
> I press a key, nothing happens.
> The countdown continues, and I end up having to reset via power button.
> And I been rinse, wash, and repeating this process this whole morning.


I would run diagnostics on the hard drive 

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*



DT Roberts said:


> That's exactly what I thought. I believe the hard drive is officially non-functional - or at least some parts of it. Please follow the instructions here to verify it: http://carrona.org/hddiag.html


I'm just curious. How am I going to do step 1, if I don't have access to the computer?

I'm supposed to be looking at my drives right, not the drives of this other computer, right??

Wait, actually nevermind.
A fool for not reading completely.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Follow the second part of Step 1 and use the Hitachi DFT to see the make/model of your hard drive.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

But a question that I do indeed have?

Should I use a CD or a DVD??
Does it matter at all?


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Either one I believe, but I've always used CD's because you waste much more space by using a DVD.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Err.... so I have somewhat acquired access to the problem computer.... o_0


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

...? Could you explain?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

I'd use a CD . . fewer potential issues


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*



DT Roberts said:


> ...? Could you explain?


Like.... it somehow passed the countdown while I was off the computer, and when I came back I found myself on the login screen???


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Well I don't have a blank CD on me right now.
And I won't have access to a store, because I'm going to be stuck here at home.... Babysitting... :/


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Yes, that makes sense to me. It's unstable right now. If you're still logged on, I recommend that you back up any files that you wish to keep in case you can't get back in again.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

So, DT Roberts, I did what your link told me to do.

I did the Long test using Seagate SeaTools. And both of my drives passed.
I'm going to restart this computer to make sure I'm not getting that automated message again.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Okay, all seems to be doing well right now.

However, before this, I got a recommendation that I should do a System repair. Which I did. It also told me that if I don't immediately start up to the login screen, that I should consider another system repair..... which I didn't.

The automated consistency message is gone, though. Thank you for the repairs.
I'll be back with more problems in the later future. XD


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Well that's great news. I wouldn't worry about doing the second system repair; I've never heard of anything like that being an issue. Good luck and we hope you stay BSOD-free! :wave:


----------



## rmightymite

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

I'm getting the same error today on my laptop windows 7 64 bit!!


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

Have you tried what I said in post #16? If that doesn't help, please start your own thread here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=217


----------



## rmightymite

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

thanks i will try


----------



## rmightymite

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

I put it in safe mode and went to the tools section. I selected fix start up issues it scan my disk and found a error. I have rebooted a few times and it seems to be fixed. I hope it was that was it I will post in a day or two and let you know. Thanks


----------



## megawhizz

*Re: One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency.*

(deleted)


----------

